# Hovis seed sensations (wholemeal) bread



## gail1 (Jun 12, 2014)

has anyone tryed this bread its yummy full of seeds


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 12, 2014)

No Gail, I haven't but it does sound nice. I like seedy loaves so I'll keep an eye out for it. I've had BG problems with Hovis in the past though, so I'll need to be careful.


----------



## KateR (Jun 12, 2014)

Same here Alison but it is yummy.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm exceedingly impressed by Warburtons 5 seeded Batch - it is a small loaf, but you do feel you've eaten really nice bread.

10g carb a slice on average, though the middle ones are slightly bigger than the ends, so it ranges between 9g and 11g depending on the weight.

And as long as I have something nice on either side of whatever's in the middle, which is the most important bit of a sandwich for me - the filling - I'm well happy!


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 13, 2014)

I am with you on the fillings Trophywench. I love this bread with smoked salmon  also my 5 chickens lay beautiful eggs so egg and watercress with tiny bit of mayo yummy!


----------

